# Smash Race???



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it possible for a club in a combine to have a smash race while the other clubs do ok?? 

Here's what the members in my club had in returns today?

Shipped 8........1 home
Shipped 10......0 home
Shipped 22......7 home
Shipped 24......8 home

Two other members I have no idea how they did. They don't like to "tell"...

I actually don't know how the rest of the combine did. Maybe the whole darn thing was a smash......but I have no way of finding out until Monday or Tuesday..........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I shipped 4, got 2 home just before dark. Both were from the 'A' Race.
Another member sent 20 and is still missing 8. He got his in good time though.

So that's how our club did. It will be interesting to see how the rest of the combine did.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, I do think it's possible for just one club to have a smash, when you consider how spread out we all are. You guys are all the way up there in VA...and you know just about anything can happen in those extra miles 
You never know. I would see it happening in YBs more than OBs though 

How far was this race for you, Renee?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*RENEE, Was this a long distance race? I do think that a club witnin a combine could have a bad race,* GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *RENEE, Was this a long distance race?* GEORGE


George, it was a "400" for OUR club..........we're the long end of the combine. I am the shortest at 385 and our longest member is 435......the others all fall in between.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> How far was this race for you, Renee?



385 miles. I've gotten 2 cocks (B birds) home this morning early. Haven't seen another bird. So, I've got one B bird and 4 A birds missing. Two of the hens are combine winners. I'm just sick about the whole deal. Makes me want to say to hell with it all. 

And if things aren't bad enough.....we've got rain and possible thunderstorms moving in today and all day tomorrow.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*the hell with it*



Lovebirds said:


> 385 miles. I've gotten 2 cocks (B birds) home this morning early. Haven't seen another bird. So, I've got one B bird and 4 A birds missing. Two of the hens are combine winners. I'm just sick about the whole deal. Makes me want to say to hell with it all.
> 
> And if things aren't bad enough.....we've got rain and possible thunderstorms moving in today and all day tomorrow.


 Sorry to hear about this Renee, I am telling you your comment say's a lot. I own severial birds and amoung them I have high flyers and homers, I want to join a club someday but every time I look there is more bad news about our little friends. things like this and others like hawks, rats weasel's' snakes,racoons, cat's you name it along with desiese insect control and birds dying for no apperant reason at all leaves me wondering if the hurt associated with our hobbies is worth it, But after I get the anger out of my sytem and spend time with my friends I always say YES it is worth it, like anything else we would choose to do there is down fall's and what do we do then.
So now I keep somthing I can kick and something to throw, my screaming and yelling goes unheard where I live and when I am done with that I sit down with a box of kleenex and tell the rest of them things are going to be better and my smiles slowly return when they start to coo as if they understand.
I may say the HELL with it but I know I can't do it. >Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Sorry to hear about this Renee, I am telling you your comment say's a lot. I own severial birds and amoung them I have high flyers and homers, I want to join a club someday but every time I look there is more bad news about our little friends. things like this and others like hawks, rats weasel's' snakes,racoons, cat's you name it along with desiese insect control and birds dying for no apperant reason at all leaves me wondering if the hurt associated with our hobbies is worth it, But after I get the anger out of my sytem and spend time with my friends I always say YES it is worth it, like anything else we would choose to do there is down fall's and what do we do then.
> So now I keep somthing I can kick and something to throw, my screaming and yelling goes unheard where I live and when I am done with that I sit down with a box of kleenex and tell the rest of them things are going to be better and my smiles slowly return when they start to coo as if they understand.
> I may say the HELL with it but I know I can't do it. >Kevin



Well, it's going to take A LOT to get THIS anger out of my system. I've just unplugged the clock and closed the loft up, with just the trap door open. Can't leave the ones that DID come home, locked up all day. 
I'll finish out OB's and I'll fly YB's, but after that.......I don't know......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi RENEE, It seems like I remember that last year there was a combine in Alabama that released trainers going from north to south and you guys are flying south to north and they crossed. I realy think that is what may have happend here.* GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That makes Sense George, two large flocks going different directions mixing, can really mess them up. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Hi RENEE, It seems like I remember that last year there was a combine in Alabama that released trainers going from north to south and you guys are flying south to north and they crossed. I realy think that is what may have happend here.* GEORGE


Yea, the Atlanta combine is releasing in SC and their birds and our meet. Flight paths are almost on top of each other. They're flying probably 3 birds to our 1, so I'm not really surprised that this happened. I'm just surprised that the birds aren't showing up eventually. I did just have the last B bird come home, but all 4 of my hens are still out. 
You may think I'm crazy, but my fear is the birds getting tired and going down with someone elses birds and I know in the past, people have trapped some birds from our members up here and then had the balls to call a month or two later and ask what the bird is out of, because they're breeding from it. Like I said, two of these hens are combine winners. IF they wind up in someone else's loft, I doubt I'll ever see them again and that very sad that you don't trust some of the people you're flying with any more than that. THAT is another reason I'm VERY close to saying "forget it".......


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Not uncommon for Combines that are spread out far and wide, to have a club,or certain lofts out of the way,to have bad returns...As stated before,clashes between birds from another combine will throw a wrench in the results...Remember a few years ago,a 500 miler going to the NY area I think,when they had allmost NO returns at all...The story was on the BIG news channels on TV,asking people to report any stray homing pigeons found anywhere on the East coast...As it went,seems most of the birds overflew the coastline,and wound up in the ocean...Really Sad !!!....Some were found on some ships,coming into the East coast ports....This IS part of pigeon racing...Do not get up set...Never put ALL your birds in one LONG distance race especially....I have 10 pair of OB flyers...I will set up 3 pairs for the 400 miler,and 3 pairs for the 500 miler...So that IF there was a SMASH race,I would not lose ALL my best pigeons...Don`t think for a minute that you CANNOT lose YOUR champion pigeon..Ask the Janssen Bros about that !!! And they never flew races longer then 175 miles,if I`m not mistaken....It does happen,and it`s part of pigeon racing...Just prepare certain birds for certain races...And as the old saying goes,"Never put all your eggs in one basket".....Alamo


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Renee I don't think your crazy I know that our birds will go down when they are tired and hungry and they are trained to trap so they do trap into other peoples lofts.We had one guy here that would kill any that trapped into his loft.Maybe you guys should try the new race course that you were talking about eariler this year it is some thing to think about.*GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Renee I don't think your crazy I know that our birds will go down when they are tired and hungry and they are trained to trap so they do trap into other peoples lofts.We had one guy here that would kill any that trapped into his loft.Maybe you guys should try the new race course that you were talking about eariler this year it is some thing to think about.*GEORGE


We're going North in YB's.........but that doesn't help us now.
Besides that, flying from the North, we'll have the birds from NJ and NY and PA and God knows where else flying from the South. It's a no win situation I guess. The only GOOD thing, is that MAYBE because we'll be on the short end for a change, our birds can get home before they hit the masses..........I don't know.........maybe I just "think" too much...........I haven't been this depressed in quite a while.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just had one hen show up. My 500 mile winner from last year. 
I guess there's still hope.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey kiddo, don't give up. I enjoy your posts too much - of course, excluding ones like for this race  but things will get better.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey kiddo, don't give up. I enjoy your posts too much - of course, excluding ones like for this race  but things will get better.


Thanks Maggie. I was holding out SOME hope when my hen showed up, but that was 1 1/2 hours ago. Nothing since. 
I'm still watching though.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Just had one hen show up. My 500 mile winner from last year.
> I guess there's still hope.........


*Renee don't race her any more this year give her a well deserve rest,no way of telling how many miles she flew and rest is the best thing. I have seen to many times where a flier would send a bird back out after a tough race and never see the bird again.Hold her over till next year.*GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Renee don't race her any more this year give her a well deserve rest,no way of telling how many miles she flew and rest is the best thing. I have seen to many times where a flier would send a bird back out after a tough race and never see the bird again.Hold her over till next year.*GEORGE


I know what you're saying. I picked her up when she came in and she's in really good shape. She ate a little, and drank some water and went straight to her box and squatted and let her mate mount her. 
I hadn't planned to race her next week end, even if she came in yesterday..early..........I'll see how she is for the 500 in two weeks. Believe me, if I don't think she's ready, she won't go anywhere. Between her and how she does and the weather......we'll see.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had 12 birds out taking a bath and as I usually do, I did a head count (darn hawks). There were 13 heads. I counted again and for sure there were 13. I called them in and one bird took off like a lighting bolt, heading northeast. It wasn't mine as all of mine were accounted for.

I hope it made it home.

It is very discouraging when things go bad. But as we used to say in the Marine Corps. When the going gets tough, the tough get going.

Hang in there and enjoy what you have left in the loft. Pigeons come and go, but the sport will live forever (has and will, I am sure).

Hope they all come home eventually.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renee, Hang in there... Smashes happen... Some Weather fluke, or as George said, maybe two Races mixed... IF you want too Race, Get used to it.... OK, no one gets used to it. I never did.
But smashes were the Races i did best at. If i ever Race again, one of my Priorities would be to learn about Weather Patterns, other Clubs Racing Schedules, ect. Ship Captains study the Weather before they Sail, (or so i am told) Also they Study the other Traffic that will be out there. 
Will it help avoid a "Bust"? Most Likely not, but I would have done all anyone could do... Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better Renee, I'm not happy either. One of those hens I had back last night, was here this morning as well around 7:30 when my dad went outside and checked. Then when I go out and check the birds at 11, that hen is nowhere to be seen. So somehow she got out, probably pushed through the bobs, and is somewhere unless a hawk got her. I was so proud of my two little girls and now I only have one. 
I don't think anyone or any thing went in the loft and got her, because all the others are calm and there's no trace of a predator. Plus my dad was mowing all morning and passed the loft about every 3 minutes.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Becky... In our area, at the time i Flew, we had more than our share (early90's) I have found a smash really freaks out some Birds, and you never know how they will react until they get over it.
We had one late season 300 smash(oct.) i had if i remember 8 in the top 20 in Combine(4th and lower). Well i had those 8 come in, than an Hour later 5 more landed on the roof, sat for about 10 min. than took off, only saw 2 of the 5 again, a week or so later... Go figure! Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, she seemed okay but inside she was probably pretty stressed. I just hope she comes back and doesn't end up as one of those mysterious fly-aways. On top of the smash, she came home to find her mate gone, and her nest taken over by other birds. So yeah, I don't think she was a happy bird. But there wasn't a whole lot I could do about it at that point.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are right... There is nothing you can do about it...Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> You are right... There is nothing you can do about it...Dave


That's the part that sucks..........
Well, I guess I've resigned myself to the fact that she's either injured and CAN'T make it home or someone has her. Either way, seems she's gone. I'm SURE that she's not just "lost"............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If it makes you feel any better Renee, I'm not happy either. One of those hens I had back last night, was here this morning as well around 7:30 when my dad went outside and checked. Then when I go out and check the birds at 11, that hen is nowhere to be seen. So somehow she got out, probably pushed through the bobs, and is somewhere unless a hawk got her. I was so proud of my two little girls and now I only have one.
> I don't think anyone or any thing went in the loft and got her, because all the others are calm and there's no trace of a predator. Plus my dad was mowing all morning and passed the loft about every 3 minutes.


Well, no YOU being unhappy TOO doesn't make me feel any better.........LOL.....maybe a little worse. 
I've been loosing birds here and there for 7 years, but none have felt like this since I lost 2011, another combine winner, in 2004. But THAT was MY fault for sure. OH well.........I've got a headache. Think I'll call it a day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, time to call it a day. Maybe after some rest, things will be a little better...maybe


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have this fantasy that someday all race birds will have gps on their legs. That way there will be no guessing where they are. Unfortunately right now all those gps are expensive and they look bulky. Will it be cool if they are the same size as snap bands?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the "Smash" and that you've lost birds. It can happen to any of us. Have you seen any signs of your hens since yesterday? The thought of not knowing does add a lot of stress to the situation.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Sorry to hear about the "Smash" and that you've lost birds. It can happen to any of us. Have you seen any signs of your hens since yesterday? The thought of not knowing does add a lot of stress to the situation.


Nope, no more birds. If I've been out to the loft once, I've been 25 times,,,,,,hoping that maybe THIS time she showed up and trapped in..........hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I'm really sorry. Just keeping thinking "Tooter". Miracles do happen.

Well, I need to show my ignorance but would someone explain to me the term "smash". Can't recall ever seeing that word before.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I'm really sorry. Just keeping thinking "Tooter". Miracles do happen.
> 
> Well, I need to show my ignorance but would someone explain to me the term "smash". Can't recall ever seeing that word before.


It's basically a race that has VERY poor returns. Don't know where the word actually came from when referring to racing pigeons. I'm probably wrong in calling this race a smash.........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that she hasn't returned Renee....I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OK, so a smash can be any distance - just one that doesn't turn out well? 

Thanks.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep... A smash is when some unexpected Weather event confuses the Racers, or something such as a Solar Flare Ect. Makes the race a "smash".
I do believe keeping training down to small flocks, single tossing, A LOT!
And Training Your Birds separate from other club members increase your odds of a Bird making it home after a smash.
It seemed in our Club, the Fliers that used the club "training trailer" and trained in mass, were hit much harder then those that trained on there own, and did not release 30 or 40 birds at a time. The only one i ever trained with was Brummie, and we almost always released ours Seperate. And i Single tossed to the point the Guys at the Club thought i was Nuts. But i rarely lost near as many or any compared to everyone else, Yes, some were two days Late, BUT they Homed! Dave


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That is the Problem you never really know...I know what you mean Renee, i was always Lucky? i seemed to always work 40 min. or an hour from Home.
I was a Manager SOOO. i went out every 1/2 hour or so and Tossed one, Plus whenever we went Visiting i would bring them and Toss.
There is a reason, for smashes, not "magic" Before a race check were the fronts are, ect. I do not believe at all it is caused by hawks, a flock that large would most likely just keep going even if Hit, and it would almost for sure be a Peregrine, And since the Race flock would be Moving, it is unlikely one would be in Position at the right time,(way above the Flock), and it would not be able to get up there before the Flock passed out of it's Hunting Territory. 
JMHO Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> That is the Problem you never really know...I know what you mean Renee, i was always Lucky? i seemed to always work 40 min. or an hour from Home.
> I was a Manager SOOO. i went out every 1/2 hour or so and Tossed one, Plus whenever we went Visiting i would bring them and Toss.
> There is a reason, for smashes, not "magic" Before a race check were the fronts are, ect. I do not believe at all it is caused by hawks, a flock that large would most likely just keep going even if Hit, and it would almost for sure be a Peregrine, And since the Race flock would be Moving, it is unlikely one would be in Position at the right time,(way above the Flock), and it would not be able to get up there before the Flock passed out of it's Hunting Territory.
> JMHO Dave


No, I don't believe it's hawks either, unless of course it's a FLOCK of hawks.......LOL
I truly believe that THIS week at least, the cause of this bad race was the Atlanta crew coming at OUR crew.....no wind to blow either flock very far off course, so I would imagine that where they most likely hit (we've gotten the map out and calculated everything according to release times and speeds flown by both combines) that the flocks, for the most part were probably still all together. Neither flock had gotten far enough into their respective course to start breaking yet. And therefore, I believe that a lot of birds got turned around and just flew themselves out and couldn't get home. There's probablly some in a few lofts along the way. Maybe I'm dreaming, but like you, I believe that there HAS to be a reason for what happened. It wasn't just a "pie in sky" phenomenon. 
It's still possible that in a few days, we'll hear from some of the birds. I remember when my IF Champion got "lost", I was really devastated, but two weeks later I got a call from Indiana and she had been found. I had her shipped home. That's another story.........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No signs of my hen either. I'm starting to think a cat got in and snuck out with her while my dad wasn't near the loft 

If she WAS out there, I doubt she is now, we had some heavy periods of rain last night, and STRONG wind today. If she got wet last night, a hawk or owl most likely got her while she was still wet. Hate to say it, but that's a very probable thing.



Of course I'm still hoping she comes back. It's just easier to accept she's gone for now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No signs of my hen either. I'm starting to think a cat got in and snuck out with her while my dad wasn't near the loft
> 
> If she WAS out there, I doubt she is now, we had some heavy periods of rain last night, and STRONG wind today. If she got wet last night, a hawk or owl most likely got her while she was still wet. Hate to say it, but that's a very probable thing.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Becky. Darn it all.............it was just a BAD week end all the way around.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry to hear that Becky. Darn it all.............it was just a BAD week end all the way around.


Yeah 

But hey I still have my other hen that Bill gave me, Bleu Belle. If one old bird is all I'm gonna get stuck with from last year, then I'm glad it's her. I think I'll let her sit inside and chill out for a good while before I go risking letting her out again.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Renee'
These are the break's.Pigeon flying is not for the faint of heart.
I sympathize with you. But you have to move on.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Renee, in my travels over the last 3 decades in my truck, I notice quite a few racing birds during the racing season that appear to have been beat up by the weather or other factors. They will gather on freeways, join other lofts, feral pigeon flocks, but they will instictively always make their way home if they are able. I wish the best for you.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Renee, in my travels over the last 3 decades in my truck, I notice quite a few racing birds during the racing season that appear to have been beat up by the weather or other factors. They will gather on freeways, join other lofts, feral pigeon flocks, but they will instictively always make their way home if they are able. I wish the best for you.


You're so right on with seeing racing homers mixed in with feral's on freeways and truck stops. I went on a business trip once for work and I had to ride in a company semi with one of our truck drivers once and we stopped at a flying J to eat. I went outside for some air after eating and I saw a hug flock of pigeons and they landed about 10 feet away from me to pick up the little scraps of food that somebody had left behind. I had some crackers in my pocket from the soup I ate and figured I would just feed it to them. I noticed right that there were some racing homers mixed in with the feral's. There were about 20-30 birds that got within 2 feet of me and I saw several of them had racing bands them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm done with this thread.....I officially just went into Hawkeye and marked my three hens as "lost"............that was hard to do. IF any of them ever show up here.......I'll let you know............
Now........what to do with these poor cock birds that don't have a mate to come home to for the rest of the season. 
OHHH........I'm getting sick just thinking about it all again.............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Smash" my foot...better name: DISASTER! 

I am so sorry, Renee...but there is _still_ a chance...

I will think *positive* for you!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> "Smash" my foot...better name: DISASTER!
> 
> I am so sorry, Renee...but there is _still_ a chance...
> 
> ...


Same here Renee.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Is it possible for a club in a combine to have a smash race while the other clubs do ok??
> 
> Here's what the members in my club had in returns today?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your poor returns. 

IMO, a combine can have a great race, but if a single fancier or member does not get birds back...that is a "Smash" for him or her. And then to make matters worse, there are always people in the bleachers, saying maybe you did this or that wrong ! 

There will be times, even if it didn't happen to you yet, that someday...for some unknown reason(s)...you will have a "smash"...maybe it will be just your club, or maybe just you....it's not a question of if, but when. Fly pigeons long enough, and sooner or later it will come out of no where, and smack you right upside the head !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Sorry to hear of your poor returns.
> 
> IMO, a combine can have a great race, but if a single fancier or member does not get birds back...that is a "Smash" for him or her. And then to make matters worse, there are always people in the bleachers, saying maybe you did this or that wrong !
> 
> There will be times, even if it didn't happen to you yet, that someday...for some unknown reason(s)...you will have a "smash"...maybe it will be just your club, or maybe just you....it's not a question of if, but when. Fly pigeons long enough, and sooner or later it will come out of no where, and *smack you right upside the head !!*


LOL........I REALLY don't want to get smacked any harder than I did last week end............
I've had a couple of "smashes"........and, true, it's no fun.........and don't get me wrong........I don't like........well, NONE of us LIKE loosing birds.......but there's SOME you loose and you just chalk it up to "s**t" happens, and then there's those "special" birds that you loose and it's just a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

If it makes you feel better, this happened in 2004:
http://www.redorbit.com/news/oddities/73587/1500_homing_pigeons_get_lost_during_race/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> If it makes you feel better, this happened in 2004:
> http://www.redorbit.com/news/oddities/73587/1500_homing_pigeons_get_lost_during_race/


 *I have read this artical before, and I must say that this artical is based on what one man said, I for one need some more proof. There even is a line in this where the reporter said that it takes TWO years to raise a race bird and we all know that's a crock.* GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> *I have read this artical before, and I must say that this artical is based on what one man said, I for one need some more proof. There even is a line in this where the reporter said that it takes TWO years to raise a race bird and we all know that's a crock.* GEORGE


I don't know...is it really ? In the reporter's mind, if you band a bird in 2009 for a 2010 OB race, that is two years. 

What kind of "proof" are you looking for ? We had a smash in our 300 mile race a few years back. We all now call it "The Race from Hell"....after four days we finally put an end to it. Based on numbers of "No Reports" and only like 4 day birds out of thousands of birds....what "proof" would you need that it was a smash ?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nordic*

*Hi WARREN, You have been around racing people long enough to know that there is a lot of hear say and B S out on shipping night and at knock off. When one guy has a bad race he may tell others that it was a smash, people in other clubs hear about it and now we have a rumor about a smash. Renee and Beckey both in the same combine in two different clubs had a bad race as did others in their clubs this to me indicates that there was a smash at least in their clubs Now in reguard to the ARTICAL that was posted by ROD, the reporter quoted only one man. I am sure that if 1500 birds were lost at this race there would be more people that the reporter could have spoke to yet his story is based on one mans story.Now in regard to your "Race From Hell" I trust you and I am sure if you say that the losses were bad in the whole combime you have spoken with others and have all the facts. But I must point out that the reporter of that artical in a SWEDISH newpaper seem to base his story on one mans report.I will leave you with one last thought "10,000 SWEDS RAN THROUGH THE WEEDS CHASED BY ONE NORWEGIAN" thats called a NORDIC WAR.* GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> *.....There even is a line in this where the reporter said that it takes TWO years to raise a race bird and we all know that's a crock.* GEORGE


OK, I guess I get your point on how one determines if a race is a smash or not. But, I don't understand your above point, that it is a *crock*. 

If we are talking about an OB race, and say it is 2009...in what year, must the bird have been banded ? At least 2008 correct ? I can see where the reporter would see that as two years. It may not have been exactly correct, but not really a *crock*. 

I guess the term *smash* is open to wide interpretation. Typically, I do not rely on heresay at the club, but on the race report. If 80 lofts typically ship, and you typically get only 5 lofts with a "No Report". Then if one has a race, in which it is held open for an extra 3 days, and there are 55 lofts with a "No Report" and the winning speed is 900YPM, well, I don't need to rely on heresay, I can see it right on the race report.......

It may be more difficult at times, with a clocking limit, such as we have in the UPC. But, if normally, you get say 1900 birds clocked in a typical race, and then with the same number of birds shipped, only 500 show up as "clocked", well....that might be a smash. At any rate, it was a human interest story, and that is what the club reported. At least for myself, as a club race secretary, and Combine publicty director, if I report a race to a news reporter that a particular race was a "smash"...then you can take it to the bank, that the race was a smash, and not just BS...from heresay....but that is me.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Warren I think that we both agree on the smash thing.Now for this two years to raise a racer as I see it if you are into one loft races and young bird racing you have to raise birds that are ready to race that are under a year old so in this case it takes less then a year to raise a race bird. Now on the other hand if one is into old bird racing ,and long distance racing, as I was. Then I feel that it takes 2 years to raise and train a good race bird for those type races. I am sure that there are different opinions on this subject.*GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

George i tend to agree with your on this... Like it or not! LOL!
A smash Race is WHEN across the Board there are WAY below average returns to ALL Lofts. One Persons Failed returns are NOT a smash, JUST Poor management most likely, Two Lofts with poor Returns is TWO Lofts with Poor Management.. When MOST Lofts have Poor returns... THAT is a SMASH..
I did pretty good on the Smash Races... Why? because i got into HOMERS for the Homing ability, 3 Years before i Raced, THEN i met Brummie, and i was hooked! If i had entered it just to Race, My losses would most likely have been around what others were. UNLESS Homing ability is as good as Speed, there will always be Smashes. TRAINING! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I'm done with this thread.....I officially just went into Hawkeye and marked my three hens as "lost"............that was hard to do. IF any of them ever show up here.......I'll let you know............
> Now........what to do with these poor cock birds that don't have a mate to come home to for the rest of the season.
> OHHH........I'm getting sick just thinking about it all again.............


Hey Renee, do you not have anymore hen's? If not maybe try some mature 
09' youngsters. Just a thought.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good point Brummie.... OR tease the cocks With Some other Cocks Hen and use the Hen to really work up BOTH Cocks!!!!! ( She's mine! i want to get Home to be with Her before HE does! ) Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Brummie said:


> Hey Renee, do you not have anymore hen's? If not maybe try some mature
> 09' youngsters. Just a thought.


Yea, I've got my breeder hens and a few YB's that I THINK are hens......LOL...I might try that next week. The ones that don't have a mate are staying home this week end anyway...so it doesn't really matter THIS week.........next week end is the 500 though.........so I'll have to get to work on them pretty soon..........
I've actually never had to do this. Do I just lock a hen up in half of their box and then ship them to the race? Then have her there waiting? Do I then turn her loose in the loft? This the bad part about widowhood. Loose one bird and it messes everything up.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, I've got my breeder hens and a few YB's that I THINK are hens......LOL...I might try that next week. The ones that don't have a mate are staying home this week end anyway...so it doesn't really matter THIS week.........next week end is the 500 though.........so I'll have to get to work on them pretty soon..........
> I've actually never had to do this. Do I just lock a hen up in half of their box and then ship them to the race? Then have her there waiting? Do I then turn her loose in the loft? This the bad part about widowhood. Loose one bird and it messes everything up.


You lost me little. You lost the hen's ?
If that's the case, any hen will motivate them.If you lost the cock's.
Put a cock in her "closed" nest box. He'll woo her.
Renee, it's something I used to motivate.
I also put a little straw in the bowl(give's the hen an impression he's serious)

I


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> You lost me little. You lost the hen's ?
> If that's the case, any hen will motivate them.If you lost the cock's.
> Put a cock in her "closed" nest box. He'll woo her.
> Renee, it's something I used to motivate.
> ...


I think we both fly the same system.I have found out that hen's are more sensitive to manipulation. A little is enough.
I'm no expert, never will be. But everything is worth a try.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*One Returned Home!!!!*

One of my hens that I lost on this race just came home a few minutes ago. She's VERY VERY skinny and dirty, but where ever she's been, she survived for 13 days and made it home. Goes without saying that she's done for this year for sure. I just sent her mate to the 500 last night. I sure hope he makes it home. Boy will HE be surprised!!!


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

good deal Renee, glad she came home


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> good deal Renee, glad she came home


I'm still watching for the others.......maybe they'll get blown home this week end with the other race birds........LOL


----------

